# Tokico struts? Good or bad?



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

On my present 91 Se-r I bought Tokico struts about 1 1/2 yrs ago when I put my Eibach 1.25 drop springs in and I put my car on the hoist this last week and noticed that my rear Tokico's are blown out. They show no signs of external leaking. I have only put about 15k miles on it in that time. I would like to know other people's experience with Tokicos. On my 97 Se-r I had GAB adjustables and loved those but I'm disappointed with the Tokicos. What are other "classic" se-r owners using? I'm slowing working on setting the car up for primarily drag racing. Let me know what ya think. Thanks.


----------



## Lee (Jun 4, 2002)

not only have I had a bad experience with tokico, but everyone I know personally has had a problem with them. they tend to last about a year til they take a crap on you with a lowered car.

this was not just Nissan, but honda's and VW as well. I would advise/suggest you switch over to the KYB AGX dampers.


----------

